# Ice Fishing Humor



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ole goes out ice fishing one day while his friend Lars goes to gas up the snomobile. Lars comes back to see Ole casting his line out on the ice from shore.

Lars is puzzled he yells, "Ole your not goin do catch anyting dat way!"

Lars then tells Ole, "Hop on Ole, ve vill troll avhile"


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)




----------

